#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Draaien op verjaardagsfeest 50 jaar

## takie

Hallo iedereen,

Ik organiseer binnenkort een verrassingsfuif voor mijn moeder die er 50 wordt. Aangezien ik al ong. anderhalf jaar DJ ervaring heb is het de bedoeling dat ik ook de muziek verzorg. Het publiek gaat erg gevarieerd zijn, van 10 tot 70 jaar ofzo. 

Zelf speel ik uitsluitend electro en house, niet erg geschikt voor zo'n fuif dus. Het lijkt me dan ook een hele uitdaging om dit tot een goed einde te brengen. Nu ben ik volop bezig met allerlei soorten muziek te verzamelen, 60s-70s-80s, ambi, (pop)hits van nu, nederlandstalig en foute muziek. Zolang als het maar nummers zijn waar veel energie inzit, herkenbaar en dansbaar zijn. Maar dus geen Andre Haze toestanden ofzo :-)

Zijn er hier al mensen met ervaring als dj op zo'n feesten? Het moeilijkste lijkt me het openen waar je echt de mensen moet proberen aan het dansen te krijgen. Het lijkt me ook niet echt gepast om een openingsdans te houden want het is uiteindelijk geen trouwfeest. 

Het is de bedoeling dat de mensen binnenkomen terwijl er wat leuke achtergrondmuziek speelt. En dan iets later het "verrassingsmoment" dat mijn moeder binnenkomt. Om daarna het volume open te draaien met wat "catchy" moderne nummers zoals "Praise Cats - Shined on me" en "Junkie XL - A little less conversation" en dan over gaan op de 70's hits, en vanaf daar zien we wel. Wat denken jullie van deze aanpak?

Alle tips zijn welkom!

----------


## Upgrading your system

mijn ervaring met de mensen in deze leeftijd is dat je gewoon moet zorgen dat je de hele avond pakkende nummers draait. Je merkt vanzelf of het een danspubliek is of niet. In mijn drive-in jaren heb ik het meegemaakt (als lichttech naast de DJ welliswaar) dat we het idee hadden een hele slechte avond gedraaid te hebben met slechts enkele dansers. Vervolgens alleem maar lovende kritieken op de goede muziek en dit was achteraf ook te merken aan het aantal boekingen van mensen die hier aanwezig waren.

Deze mensen hoeven niet perse te dansen om een leuke avond te hebben. Zorg in ieder geval voor een sfeervolle muziek met bekende nummers en schroom niet voor een nummertje hazes. hierin zitten ook meezingers die iedereen kent en van een enkel nummer ga je echt niet dood.
Maak blokken van 15a20 min waarin je verschillende stijlen probeert. slaat het na 10 min niet aan, switch door naar de volgende. op die manier tast je het publiek af en kom je te weten welke stijl het beste aanslaat.

Ook heb ik meegemaakt dat 20ers stonden mee te zingen massaal op de dansvloer met paradise by the dashboardlight en walking on sunshine. terwijl de oudere liever in de weer gingen bij de 90er jaren nummers.

Probeer het voorzichtig uit. vergeet vooral nooit dat het gaat om het publiek, iemand van 50 hoeft niet perse van muziek uit zijn of haar jeugd te dansen.

----------


## DJ nn

En wat je zegt van: geen Hazes...
Waarom niet ?
Heeft ook nummers die perfect zouden kunnen passen!!!

grtzz

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Om daarna het volume open te draaien met wat "catchy" moderne nummers zoals "Praise Cats - Shined on me" en "Junkie XL - A little less conversation"



= NO GO

iemand die net 50 is geworden is niet mee met deze (toch al wel) modernere muziek! denk erom: je draait altijd wat zij goed vinden, niet wat jij goed vind  :Wink:  staat je dit niet aan, moet je dit soort klussen ook nooit meer aannemen! zo denk ik er altijd over...

begin met wat barry white! die doet het altijd goed bij dit publiek!
verder nog
- ike & tina turner
- een paar foxtrots
- zeker frans bauwer & andre hazes!
- grease-spul
- slows! stuk of 2, 3 achter elkaar! deze mensen dansen nog eens graag wat trager
- marco borsato
- tegen dat iedereen al wat dieper in het glas heeft gekeken: apres-ski

de eerste 2 uren zijn cruciaal! terwijl je achtergrondmuziek draait gooi je vanalles wat ertussen en t enige wat je doet is KIJKEN! je speurt de zaal af naar mensen die bewegen! let op de voeten & knieën! als je ze mee op de maat ziet gaan wees er maar zeker van dat je hen later met dezelfde soort muziek op de dansvloer krijgt!

ook zal je verzoekjes krijgen die ver uit elkaar lopen! probeer iedereen hun keuze te gunnen maar draai ze niet gelijk allemaal achter elkaar! zorg dat er een scheiding is van muziekstijlen/tempo's. Eens mensen aan het dansen zijn op een pop-hit en je gooit er dan een apres ski in en daarna een rock nummer ==> wordt niemand blij van! probeer zoals eerder aangehaald in blokken te draaien en gun zo iedereen wat ze leuk vinden. zo houd je iedereen het langst op de dansvloer! natuurlijk heb je mensen die zullen blijven doordrammen voor hun favoriete hit... maar voor iedereen tegelijk goed gaandoen, dat kan kan niemand! 
succes ermee :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

> = NO GO
> 
> iemand die net 50 is geworden is niet mee met deze (toch al wel) modernere muziek! denk erom: je draait altijd wat zij goed vinden, niet wat jij goed vind  staat je dit niet aan, moet je dit soort klussen ook nooit meer aannemen! zo denk ik er altijd over...
> 
> begin met wat barry white! die doet het altijd goed bij dit publiek!
> verder nog
> - ike & tina turner
> - een paar foxtrots
> - zeker frans bauwer & andre hazes!
> ...



Ik heb toch redelijk wat jaren drive-in klussen gedaan, maar dit was precies het lijstje waar je nooit aan moest beginnen.
Ike & Tina kunnen wel, de foxtrots doe ik alleen op expliciet verzoek als openingsdans op bruiloften (desnoods een tweede als het goed aanslaat), Grease ook zeker (net als de knallers van Saturday Night Fever), maar al dat levensliedgedoe moet je zien te beperken tot 1 à 2 nummers per avond (en daarvoor moet je de momenten heel goed voor aan kunnen voelen).

Wat vooral goed aanslaat (bij 9 van de 10 feesten) zijn de disco-classics, een beetje rock voor de mannen (Paradise, Venus, Radar Love) en ook dansbare top40-knallers mag je zeker inzetten (Pump It Up werkt altijd goed en Junky XL - A Little Less mag *zeker* gedraaid worden).

De jongere generatie kent ook wel de nodige oude hits en de oudjes hebben ook hedendaagse radio aan, dus maak je zeker niet zenuwachtig daarover. Wissel vooral lekker af en zie wat aanslaat.

Wat namen om op te zoeken:
Michael Jackson
Irene Cara
ABBA
James Brown (beetje soul mag je ook wel proberen  :Wink: )
Doe Maar
Aretha Franklin
Earth, Wind & Fire
KC & The Sunshine Band (That's the way I like it!)
eerder werk van Madonna
Village People (je krijgt ze wel mee met YMCA)
Blues Brothers soundtrack
Tavares
Bee Gees

Paar tips voor cd's:
- De serie Grand 12-Inches van Ben Liebrand (wel mixen, niet continu nummers van 7-8 minuten);
- Dance Classics 70's & 80's (barcodes: 602498316320 en 602498316351)

Dit is alvast een beginnetje. Succes ermee!

----------


## showband

als je nu 50 bent was je maximaal heving aan het stappen in 1976-1988

Dat maakt dat qua stijlen je aan de vroege eighties en late seventies zit.
Belangrijk in die tijd was of je meer een "alto" of "disco" was. bij de eerste kun je aan het eind van de avond misschien de vloer gek krijgen met new wave en mainstream punk (stranglers). Bij de tweede moet je ferry maat soulshowplaten pakken.

Nederlandstalig was in die tijd voor veel mensen NIET cool. Naast het goede doel en doe maar hoef je er bij veel 50-ers niet mee aan te komen.

Mensen van die leeftijd houden over het algemeen geheel NIET van house. De hele stijlvorm niet. Geinig met de kids wat vengaboys OK. (goede vacantieherrinering) Maar "dat gebonk" ga je niet mee scoren!

Oh ja. Als je wat ouder wordt, gaat je gehoor achteruit. En heb je meer moeite elkaar door muziek heen te verstaan. Het hoeft niet zacht... Maar het moet zeker niet te hard!
En draai nummers af. Het skihutidee dat een couplet en refrein genoeg is maakt dit publiek helemaal gek. (en terecht) Vette kans dat de gitaarsolo nog het stuk is waar ze op zitten te wachten...

----------


## dj-wojcik

> En wat je zegt van: geen Hazes...
> Waarom niet ?
> Heeft ook nummers die perfect zouden kunnen passen!!!
> 
> grtzz



 
blijft moeilijk he? lezen. der staat "schroom niet om hazes te draaien"

ik ben ook van mening dat je best wel iets van andré kunt draaien

----------


## Stoney3K

> Wat namen om op te zoeken:
> Michael Jackson
> Irene Cara
> ABBA
> James Brown (beetje soul mag je ook wel proberen )
> Doe Maar
> Aretha Franklin
> Earth, Wind & Fire
> KC & The Sunshine Band (That's the way I like it!)
> ...



Je noemt hier dus echt de inhoud van mijn CD-koffer (en ik denk menig drive-in jock met mij). Dus dat rijtje hierboven moet je echt meenemen, op zo'n beetje elk feest... menig twintiger loopt net zo goed warm van 'Walking On Sunshine' hoor.  :Wink: 

Vergeet uiteraard ook de Grease & Meat Loaf niet.

Oh, en lees je vooral voor de grap een keertje in op wat stijldans-muziek. Je zult nog versteld staan welke (standaard-)dansen er bij welk nummer gedaan kunnen worden, en dat kan met hedendaagse muziek nog net zo goed. Weense wals op Mother Earth? Ik vraag me af hoelang mensen dat volhouden.  :Wink: 

Edit: Over CD-box tips: Veronica Top 1000 Allertijden!

----------


## JustME125

Mijn CD koffer (alweer een jaar of 4 niet meer in gebruik overigens) is ook gevuld met deze muziek ja. Ik mis nog:

- Lionel Richie met Dancing on the Ceiling.
- Fleetwood Mac (toch wat cathy achtergrondplaatjes. kun je makkelijk een opstapje mee maken naar dansmuziek)
- Pointer Sisters (zo'n beetje alles daarvan doet t wel)
- Queen.

Verder gewoon blijven proberen. Ik heb vaak zat van die feestjes gehad waar je de zaak helemaal niet aan de gang kreeg met paradise by the dashboard light en met Tiesto de hele tent los ging.

Mzzls

----------


## StijnS

Adamo doet 't echt goed voor zo'n publiek... Tombe la neige, Dolce Paola, Vous permettez monsieur... Ook Paul Anka is een topper, net als Will Tura. Verschillende disco nummertjes zullen ze ook wel aan de gang krijgen... Wat me opvalt is dat oude liedjes vaak jongeren aan de gang krijgen, en nieuwe muziek de oudjes... Raar maar waar...
Alsook de Nederlandstalige zangers uit hun tijd. Verder schrikken mensen van een dergelijke leeftijd meestal niet terug van wat oude rock (uit hun tijd dan toch).
Een paar verzameldozen 60'ies, 70'ies, 80'ies kunnen je best wel uit de brand slepen. Beluister al deze cd's opvoorhand 2x. Tijdens het feest probeer je wat, en kun je wel zien wat voor genres aanslaan en wat niet.

----------


## CoenH

> En wat je zegt van: geen Hazes...
> Waarom niet ?
> Heeft ook nummers die perfect zouden kunnen passen!!!
> 
> grtzz




inderdaad waarom geen hazes? 
draaide laatst op een voetbal feest. 

iedereen wou meer hazes horen.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## SPS

pfff, weer een topic van jaaaren terug openen. Kan wel zien dat het komkommertijd is

----------


## drbeat

> inderdaad waarom geen hazes? 
> draaide laatst op een voetbal feest. 
> 
> iedereen wou meer hazes horen.




GEEN HAZES!! waarom niet?? ZIE HIERONDER:

----------

